# JansZen z 410 parts?



## wiguy (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a pair of JansZen Z 410 speakers. They have four electrostatic panels in them and a 10” woofer. One side the high end coming from the panels is fainter than the other. I read up on a few things about what might be wrong. The panels are the newer type from the later 1970s with the wire wrapped around the outside of the frames not threaded through holes. They sit in plastic square mounts. I would like to know if anyone has the same problem and would want to buy the units. Because the complete speakers are heavy and shipping would be costly I could carefully remove the internal guts and the plastic holder with the radiators in place and sell them for parts. That way one could try to repair the bad side and use both in a home built speaker system or swap out the good side with their none functioning side. I believe this high-end array was used in a few models I see a reference to it also in a Janszen with a 12” woofer too. Or I would sell the complete speakers. Make me an offer if anyone out there is interested they have been stored in a cool dustless place for a number of years but I recently got them out and tried them again and the one side is still producing clear crisp high-end tones.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved this to Home Audio Speakers to try and get you a little more exposure. If you get 5 posts you can put up a post in the classified section as well.


----------

